# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  MODA-Shqiptarja 19-vjeçare, zbulimi i ri i agjencive britanike

## Shijaksi-London

Elisa Çaushi në botën e modës

Shqiptarja 19-vjeçare, zbulimi i ri i agjencive britanike

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Agjencitë britanike të modës zbulojnë një fotomodele të re, e cila është shqiptare. Elisa Çaushi është emri i vajzës nga Tirana emigrante në Londër, e cila shihet si një modele me shumë perspektivë për botën e modës, në veçanti për reklamimin e produkteve kozmetike. Duke filluar nga muaji shtator 2007, nëntëmbëdhjetë vjeçarja 1.69 cm e gjatë, me sy kaf, do të jetë në posterët e një rrjeti supermarketesh, duke reklamuar një linjë kozmetike për vajzat e moshës 19-25 vjeç. Çaushi, e cila ka dhjetë vjet që jeton në Londër, preferon të mos e bëjë publike emrin e supermarketit që e përzgjodhi atë mes shumë modeleve të tjera britanike, siç është parashikuar në kontratë. Gjatë një interviste ekskluzive për "Shqip", Elisa thotë që është e lumtur që mundi të dalë me sukses gjatë audicionit për t‘u përzgjedhur në këtë reklamë. Një vit më parë ishte kompania "Models Online", e cila vlerësoi bukurinë e saj, duke e inkurajuar të kryente një sesion fotografimi. 

"Ndjehesha e emocionuar. Ishte hera e parë që ndodhesha përballë një fotografi profesionist, në studion e tij e quajtur ‘Blue Room‘" tregon ajo. Në fakt nuk ishte hera e parë që bukuria e saj vihej në pah. Në shkollën fillore ishte mësuesja e saj, e cila shikonte tek Elisa një modele të suksesshme, duke e inkurajuar që dalëngadalë t‘i futej botës së bukur, por plot rivalitet, të modës. Elisa tashmë e ka dëgjuar këshillën e saj dhe njerëzve që e rrethojnë, të cilët i falënderon për inkurajimin, duke thënë "Ndjehem e vlerësuar nga komplimentet e njerëzve për bukurinë time. E gjitha kjo, për mua, është veçse inkurajim për rrugën e gjatë dhe të vështirë që kam nisur". Mamaja e saj, Arta, një ish- punonjëse banke në Shqipëri, kujton një episod të këndshëm ndodhur gjatë pushimeve në Turqi, në vitin 2005 me protagonistë të bijën dhe një pronar fabrike kozmetike nga Danimarka. "Ai u habit nga bukuria e Elisës, duke shprehur dëshirën që në moment për ta pasur si modele të produkteve të tij", tregon Arta. Sipas saj, Elisa, ishte ende e vogël për t‘u preokupuar që atëherë me angazhime të tilla, kështu nuk ia kishte ngenë të shëtiste nëpër vende të ndryshme me të bijën. Tashmë destinacioni i Elisës është përcaktuar. Por ajo nuk do që të jetë vetëm një modele e thjeshtë, si një kukull "Barbi". 

Për këtë ka menduar gjatë. Zgjuarsia e saj, përfshi edhe këshillat e nënës, bënë që vajza tiranase, me trup të gjatë, flokë gështenjë me onde, t‘i futej studimeve për terapi bukurie. Edhe pak ditë e ndajnë atë nga përfundimi i studimeve në një kolegj londinez për terapi bukurie dhe estetikë. "Është sezon provimesh dhe dua të dal mirë, pasi më pret universiteti", tregon Elisa përjashta një bari në qendër të Londrës, duke vijuar së treguari për planet e saj. "Dega që ka ndërmend të ndjekë është një kompleks lëndësh, ku ndërthuren së bashku estetika dhe shëndeti me menaxhimin e biznesit të këtyre dy të parave". E ndërsa shumë femra të bukura tashmë VIP-a të modës botërore azhurnohen në reklamimin e veshjeve apo produkteve, për Elisën kjo është vetëm njëra anë e medaljes. Duke mos dashur të bëjë vetëm protagonisten në sfilata mode, ajo kërkon të përfitojë maksimalisht nga industria modës, në veçanti ajo e bukurisë. "Duke e ditur që në Britani industria e salloneve të bukurisë të frekuentuara gjerësisht nga femrat si dhe meshkujt është një industri miliona paundëshe, kam zgjedhur pikërisht këtë degë në universitet". Komenti i saj është më se i qartë, duke vërtetuar faktin se ajo krahas modeles së suksesshme kërkon të jetë edhe një menaxhere e zonja. Por si do t‘ia arrijë një gjë të tillë? 

Pa mbaruar ende kolegjin, ajo është punësuar në një sallon modern bukurie në perëndim të Londrës, duke punuar gjatë fundjavës. "Duke punuar dy ditë, më jepet mundësia të njihem nga afër me punën ose e thëne ndryshe të vjedh zanatin e të menaxhuarit të këtij salloni", sqaron buzagaz ajo, tek sa me kujdes me një lugë me bisht të gjatë e mbush me akullore. Sikurse të gjithë bashkëmoshatarët e saj, Çaushi ka ëndrra të cilat nuk do t‘i mbyllë në sirtar, siç ndodh shpesh. Në të folurin e saj plot konfidencë, me një shqipe shume të pastër, duke pasur parasysh që ishte vetëm 10 vjeçe kur shkeli në Londër, Elisa të jep garanci se do t‘ia dalë mbanë me ëndrrat e saj. Megjithëse ka firmosur kontratën e parë për të reklamuar produkte kozmetike, ajo është në kërkim të një menaxheri. "Nëse do të dua të ecë përpara në këtë fushë, padiskutim më duhet një menaxher i zoti, i cili do të më mundësojë kontrata të tjera", pohon ajo. Me një axhendë që tani plot me aktivitete, duket se për Elisën ka shumë pak kohë të lirë për veten dhe të dashurin e saj, të cilin e ka njohur dy vjet më parë. Vallëzimi me motive orientale, apo latine si ato të Shakirës, takimi i shoqërisë si dhe leximi janë ato që ka dëshirë të bëjë në kohën e lirë. Kur vjen fjala për të vallëzuar, ajo nuk heziton të tregojë një tjetër ambicie. "Kam dëshirë që një ditë të jem duke vallëzuar në ndonjë video klip të Ricky Martin apo Enrico Iglezias, dy nga këngëtarët e preferuar të mi". 

Këtë fund qershori, ajo mori duartrokitjet e bashkëkombësve të saj në "Miss Shqiptarja 2007", ku fitoi çmimin e "Miss Fotozhenisë", për të cilën thotë se ishte një eksperiencë e bukur që nuk ka ndërmend ta lërë me kaq. "Miss Grate Britain" është sfida e radhës ku ka ndërmend të marrë pjesë. Dy ditë më parë është regjistruar. "Sikur të merrja pjesë doja të realizoja një dëshirë të madhe brenda zemrës time. Të ngjitem në skenë e të them që unë kam 9 vjet që jetoj në Londër, në këtë qytet të bukur, i cili ka ndryshuar jetën time, por origjina ime është Shqipëria, një vend i mrekullueshëm, ku unë kam lindur, të cilën ju të gjithë që jeni në sallë apo na ndiqni përmes televizorit duhet ta vizitoni", thotë Elisa shumë e emocionuar, sikur të ishte në skenën e "Miss Grate Britain". Por a mund Elisa Çaushi të shkëlqejë në botën e modës, njësoj si e suksesshmja Valbona Çoba? I morëm një mendim fotografit Jani Jançe, i cili ka pasur rastin ta fotografojë Elisën, gjatë përgatitjeve të "Miss Shqiptarja UK 2007". "Që në fillim do të thosha se nishani në krahun e djathtë sipër buzës e bën të ngjashme me të famshmen Sindy Croford. Padyshim që paraqitja trupore, sidomos pjesa e fytyrës janë 2 elementë të fortë tek ajo. 

Elisa ka potencial të bëhet një modele e suksesshme në një vend si Anglia, që firmat janë në garë për të gjetur femra të bukura e me shije. Tashmë Elisa ka disa dyer të hapura, e them me plotë bindje, nëse ajo do të punojë me seriozitet e pasion siç e ka nisur këtë rrugë, pse jo pas pesë vitesh ne do të krenohemi me një super modele shqiptare".

----------


## Cimo



----------

